# Subscriptions



## Lisa (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone have any subscriptions to any firearms magazines? 

We subscribe to Rifleshooting Magazine  and are waiting on a new subscription to start for Precision Shooting Magazine.  I will let you know if I like it. 

What ones do you subscribe to, which are your favorite and why?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

The only one I subscribe to anymore is "Shotgun News".  I'll occasionally pick up any of them if they have an article I'd like to read, but most seem to really extol the virtues of the guns advertised in them.  Oh, I do get American Rifleman with my NRA membership.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 7, 2007)

_American Handgunner_ (I really enjoy the columns by Massad Ayoob and Clint Smith)

Guns and Ammo (cause I got a "6-months free" coupon)

and I get a copy of _America's First Freedom_ with my NRA membership...which reminds me...I need to renew.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 8, 2007)

Some of the more popular gun rags have lost some credibilty. Very rarely will you hear an honest BAD opinion in a firearm review for the fear of POing a current or potential advertiser. My buddy had a magazine (looked more like a low budget newsletter that didn't have ads and gave opinionated reviews, it was pretty good...can't think of the name right now.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.magselection.com/usersearch.asp?action=showdetails&PUBNO=20848&CAT1=23

That place sells one year of a subscription to Guns and Ammo for ten dollars.
I have been using sites like that one to subscribe to magazine for 5 and 10 dollars per year and love it.

AoG


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 8, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> Some of the more popular gun rags have lost some credibilty. Very rarely will you hear an honest BAD opinion in a firearm review for the fear of POing a current or potential advertiser. My buddy had a magazine (looked more like a low budget newsletter that didn't have ads and gave opinionated reviews, it was pretty good...can't think of the name right now.


Sounds like GunTests...I like their reviews because they don't mind telling it like it is.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 9, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> Sounds like GunTests...I like their reviews because they don't mind telling it like it is.




yeah...that's the one!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll have to check that one out!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 9, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> I'll have to check that one out!


you can go to http://www.gun-tests.com/ to see their online magazine.  There are some sample articles and you can even buy just the article that deals with the particular gun or type of gun that you're interested in.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 9, 2007)

I stopped subscribing a few years ago, used to sub to Guns, Guns and Ammo and Shotgun News. 

After a year or so if you hasve a good memory you'll notice the same articles in a cycle, might not be the SAME exact article BUT it's pretty close.

Might even be a different author but the meat of the article is the same.

My Twonies worth($2 Canadian Coin)


----------

